

The New IBM True North Architecture - MrBuddyCasino
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6197/668.figures-only

======
MrBuddyCasino
Found this via a german article
([http://www.zeit.de/wissen/2014-11/computerindustrie-
unpraezi...](http://www.zeit.de/wissen/2014-11/computerindustrie-unpraezise-
rechner)).

Apparently they call this "NPU" for neural processing unit, and its a
different kind of machine.

Quote: "[...] an architecture that, like the brain, tightly integrates memory,
computation, and communication in distributed modules that operate in parallel
and communicate via an event-driven network."

